# What breeds was I given?



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Last June I was given a flock of chickens. They had just started molting before we upset them by relocating them. The white medium egg layers have completely stopped laying and I am getting 1 jumbo size green egg and 1 or 2 jumbo size brown eggs a day. I have never known what kind of chickens they are so now I am wondering what I have and who lays what color eggs? From my search I am suspicious the yellow chickens might be Orpingtons, but I have seen some pictures of other breeds that also look like my girls, so not sure? I have been unable to find any pictures that look like my dark speckled chickens. In pic#2, the girl in the background by the nesting boxes, is she my green egg layer? And what is she? I also have 2 roos, one of whom is a bantam. Anyone know what kind of bantam he is?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The three red ones look like red sex links, the speckled one looks like a speckled sussex, The last guy looks like a partridge cochin. Not sure on the black one in the background in the second pic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Apyl said:


> The three red ones look like red sex links, the speckled one looks like a speckled sussex, The last guy looks like a partridge cochin. Not sure on the black one in the background in the second pic.


That black one looks like it has Cornish in it.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Oops....Apyl is correct..those are RSLs. Sorry...


----------



## Shayanna (Sep 25, 2013)

I think the red/brown ones are maybe ISA browns? Idk about the others.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Apyl said:


> The three red ones look like red sex links, the speckled one looks like a speckled sussex, The last guy looks like a partridge cochin. Not sure on the black one in the background in the second pic.


I agree completely! I also agree that the black one might be somewhat Cornish...


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Courage said:


> I agree completely! I also agree that the black one might be somewhat Cornish...


I agree!


----------



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

The previous owner told me she thinks the black one is the green egg layer. I get jumbo size green eggs, but not that often. I only have one black one and at the rate I get jumbo green eggs, it probably is that gal as I have several of all the other breeds. What breed of chicken lays jumbo size green eggs?


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

Americanas lay a very big blue egg bit it doesn't seem you have any of those.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

The speckled hen is a speckled sussex I have 5 of those they are a very old breed from England originally they were use as there main type of table chicken then they discovered the Cornish there are not that many breeders were I live that have them I had to special order them. They are my fave there very friendly and even come when I call them.


----------



## BirdManSamiJD (Sep 19, 2012)

Well to answer your question, There's a common rule of thumb to remember...
White Earlobes = White Eggs, Red Earlobes = Brown Eggs, Unless the breed of chicken is : Americana, Auracana, Both these breeds tend to lay Blue & Green Tinted eggs! 
Cornish Chickens, to the best of my knowlede can lay White or Browneggs, depending on the species of cornish that one might have, ie: Dark Cornish lay Brown Eggs & Cornish Rocks, (male cornish crossed with a female rock), lay White Eggs.
Lastly, remember there are alot of cross-breeding out there in the home-raised chicken flocks and you can't always be sure what percentage of which breed will be dominate enough to determine what color eggs you'll be getting. Your Best Bet ? ~ Go By The Rule Of Thumb, Figure Out What Bird You Have Laying The Egg By It's Earlobe Color And Then Try Determining The Breed.  Good Luck!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

hennypenny68 said:


> The speckled hen is a speckled sussex I have 5 of those they are a very old breed from England originally they were use as there main type of table chicken then they discovered the Cornish there are not that many breeders were I live that have them I had to special order them. They are my fave there very friendly and even come when I call them.


Don't say that about the Cornish. I sold my breeding flock of Silkies, I'm out of the chicken business sort of since I kept my old birds. But Cornish have always fascinated me. Now here you are telling us what great birds they are to have around. I must be strong. Dang it.


----------



## Tara80 (Sep 26, 2012)

I believe that the blackish one in the background is a Dark Cornish.
I have had Dark Cornish for a few years now, and I must say - hands down - they are my favorite breed.
Dark Cornish have an amazing personality - very curious and friendly (at least the females are for sure) and they are actually quite good layers (believe it or not).
If I could recommend ANY breed, out of all that I have and own, it would always be the dark cornish #1.
(#2 would be Dominique)


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

BirdManSamiJD said:


> Well to answer your question, There's a common rule of thumb to remember...
> White Earlobes = White Eggs, Red Earlobes = Brown Eggs.
> Dark Cornish lay Brown Eggs & Cornish Rocks, (male cornish crossed with a female rock), lay White Eggs.


This doesn't make sense: How could two breeds that lay brown eggs be crossed together to make a bird that lays white eggs?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I have a hen who lays a green egg and should lay brown.. I have no idea which one it is!


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

Some people mix breed birds and they often tend to look a lot alike the original breed


----------



## CKMatthews (Oct 15, 2013)

The dark one looks like an Easter egger(cross) I had one that looked just like that and got a green egg out of her also had another that looked similar and she Layed blue and one that was white and brown that Layed a pink egg


----------

